# Problème installation VMWARE TOOLS



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous...
Je viens de switcher et ai installé Windows via VMWare Fusion 2...
L'installation de XP s'est passée sans encombre à priori, mais je n'arrive pas à installer les VMWARE Tools... J'ai beau aller dans Machine virtuelle > installer les VMWare Tools, je n'ai pas de fenêtre d'installation qui s'ouvre et en tout cas impossible d'installer, même si après avoir cliquer dessus, j'ai annuler l'installation... comme ci celle ci avait bien été prise en compte pourtant...
Quelqu'un saurait il ce que j'ai mal fait?


----------



## Flibust007 (13 Novembre 2008)

Quelle version de VmWare as-tu ?
Française ou anglaise ?
Dans la barre de menus, section"machine virtuelle" est-ce que "installer VmWare tools" est grisé ?

J'ai la version 2.0 française. C'est donc d'elle que je te parle.
A priori, je dirais que les "tools" s'installent d'eux mêmes, en fin de parcours d'installation et la machine virtuelle invite d'ailleurs à relancer Win$.
Es - tu bien certain que c'est une étape qui ne t'a pas échappé ?
Es-tu privé de ces "tools" ( souris présente indifféremment d'une fenêtre OSX à la fenêtre de la machine VM - prise en charge graphique améliorée, etc .... ) ??

Plus simplement, tu devrais lire ta doc et voir ce que ces "tools" te procurent et dont tu ne bénéficies pas.
Je te fais gentiment remarquer que toute une section de ce forum est consacrée à la virtualisation.


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Novembre 2008)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Quelle version de VmWare as-tu ?
> Française ou anglaise ?
> Dans la barre de menus, section"machine virtuelle" est-ce que "installer VmWare tools" est grisé ?
> 
> ...



Pour la version je l'avais marqué, c'est la 2.0... en français.
A priori je n'ai pas eu l'installation des Tools automatiquement...
Les Tools ne sont pas installés mais ça va ça marche quand même...
Bon au pire je vais supprimer la machine virtuelle et en recrée une...
Sinon pour la section de post je suis bien dans "Windows sur Mac" non?
Cordialement,
Yves.


----------



## divoli (13 Novembre 2008)

A l'aise Breizh a dit:


> Les Tools ne sont pas installés (...)



Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ?



bah quand je clique sur Installer les Tools, cette mention est remplacée par Annuler l'installation des Tools. Ca reste comme ça un moment, mais après dans la barre en bas de vmware fusion ça me remets les Tools ne sont pas installés, etc... Et dans le menu Machine virtuelle j'ai de noueau la possibilité "d'installer les vmware tools"...
Idem le petit message de rappel me redi que les tools ne sont pas installés... Voila!:rose:


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (13 Novembre 2008)

C'est bon, problème résolu... Je n'avais pas vu que cela apparaissait dans le Poste de travail..
:rose:
En tout cas malgré deux bugs de Mac OS c'est super! 
Je ne regrette pas d'avoir switcher!


----------



## moirasc (21 Décembre 2008)

Je rencontre EXACTEMENT le même problème que toi...
Donc si quelqu'un avait la solution, merci de nous en faire part 


Merci d'avance.


----------



## DeepDark (21 Décembre 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Je rencontre EXACTEMENT le même problème que toi...
> Donc si quelqu'un avait la solution, merci de nous en faire part
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance.





> Je n'avais pas vu que cela apparaissait dans le Poste de travail...



Voilà, c'est la réponse


----------



## moirasc (21 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup, je n'avais pas noté/compris en réalité ce qu'il fallait faire...
Effectivement dans le Poste de Travail de la machine virtuelle apparaît un nouveau support amovible intitulé  "VMware Tools".
Il suffit de lancer le setup.exe contenu dedans...


----------

